

Los Angeles City Council Votes to Increase Minimum Wage to $15 - adventured
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-19/los-angeles-city-council-votes-to-increase-minimum-wage-to-15

======
paulhauggis
I would rather see the money go into education, so instead of being stuck at a
minimum wage job, those workers will have a chance at a real career.

The problem is that the economy will catch up to the raise eventually. Most
businesses will start charging more to compensate for the increased labor
costs and everyone making more than minimum wage will now have less spending
money.

~~~
nosuchthing
Higher minimum wages do not drain the economy [1]. Those wages are fed back
into buying more goods, driving the economy from the roots.

Also note that Australia locked in their minimum wages in the 80s, and are
among the highest in the world for both median and average networth. [2]

I would prefer better higher education, or at least affordable higher
education, but addressing the minimum wage vs cost of living is not something
to be swept under a rug.

[1]
[http://www.dol.gov/minwage/mythbuster.htm](http://www.dol.gov/minwage/mythbuster.htm)
[2] money.cnn.com/2014/06/11/news/economy/middle-class-wealth/

